# Revell Beatles Kits -



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

If anybody is interested: There are three different built-up Revell Beatles kits by two different sellers up on ebay now...John, Paul and George. All are still at a decent price, but John and George are hard to find so they may go up a bit.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Beatles molds still exist. Bill Lastovich said Revell won't reissue because they think not enough people will buy them.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

BatToys said:


> Beatles molds still exist. Bill Lastovich said Revell won't reissue because they think not enough people will buy them.


I'd buy a "set"...or two!

Phil K


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

BatToys said:


> Beatles molds still exist. Bill Lastovich said Revell won't reissue because they think not enough people will buy them.


What ?.....I guess we have fallen to the fantastic age of RAP huh?


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

BatToys said:


> Beatles molds still exist. Bill Lastovich said Revell won't reissue because they think not enough people will buy them.


I wonder if there are any issues regarding who owns the likeness of the Beatles - especially those deceased?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Then someone would have to make an aftermarket drum set for Richard Starkey.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

The Academy 1/8 drum set is a perfect fit. It even comes with a Beatles decal for the bass drum.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

djmadden99 said:


> The Academy 1/8 drum set is a perfect fit. It even comes with a Beatles decal for the bass drum.


Bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Bill said Apple charges a lot for Beatles royalties.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I've got all four and have used the Academy drum kit. Here's a shot of the group and one of Ringo with the drum kit...

They are pretty cool!!

- Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are other Beatles models so I doubt licensing is a huge factor. It's not like license holders don't want to sell things and make money. 

Most likely its the overall lack of interest in plastic figures with the general public, and the overall mediocre quality of the Revell kits. The Revell Beatles are not great models... Finding a price range niche would be interesting these days. With similar reissue kits I would expect the individuals to be $25 +/- each. Thats $100 for the whole set. Kinda pricey. Packaging them together might help but still how many $50 - $75 Beatles kits would they sell compared to more profitable kits.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

Denis,

Those are pretty cool kits. Seeing your build-up pics made me smile. Thanks for sharing.

Paul


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd be interested in a reissue, for sure. Next year is the 50th anniversary of their first appearance on Ed Sullivan. Would have made a great tie-in.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Years ago I bought cake decorations 1/25th scale of the Beatles. I stripped the paint off, repainted them, stuck a Beatles decal on the drum.


----------



## steve83 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd be in for 2 sets.....heck, maybe more to customize for the various suits/outfits they wore onstage...


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd love to see a kit of the Beatles as they looked during their Sgt. Pepper days.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

spock62 said:


> i'd love to see a kit of the beatles as they looked during their sgt. Pepper days.


test.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spock62 said:


> I'd love to see a kit of the Beatles as they looked during their Sgt. Pepper days.


Didn't Polar Lights do that already?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

PL did Yellow Submarine cartoon Beatles


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I'd pay good money for a 1/12 scale model of the entire Sgt Pepper's album photo!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Denis, beautiful work on the Fab 4!!! :thumbsup:


----------

